# 11+1 with twins and bleeding??



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi

I am 11 weeks pregnant with twins following my third cycle of IVF. As you can see below I have had much success with pregnancy previously.

Over night last night i started bleeding a small amount of fresh red blood continually. For this pregnancy I am on cyclogest until 12 weeks and have been taking clexane injections with daily aspirin to try and prevent the worst happening.

Can anyone tell me if this is normal for a twin pregnancy? (I do have a doppler and yesterday before all this happened we found one definate heart beat and one that just registered on the screen but was hard to hear) 

I am so  worried again because of my history, i got to go and see my GP in a bit cos i can' get hold of my midwife.

Thanks for any advice
Sarah x x


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi All

Thanks for all you support, I have been to the GP and he has referred me to EPU but they can not scan me until Sunday morning !!! Apparently they only have 2 hour scanning slots per day, disgusting if you ask me    

As an alternative I rang my clinic to get a private one done, and story of my life they said yes they could do one no problems but they have no scanners in today so couldn't do it until Monday.

So have decided just to wait for Sunday, I also have my 12 week scan on Tuesday so that will be enough I think. On the bleeding front things seemed to have slowed right down for i just got small amount of brown loss since about 10.30am (sorry tmi!!). So I am trying to stay as postive as I can   

Thanks again guys, will keep you updated
Sarah x x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi Hun

sorry I wasn't in, you did the right thing contacting your GP.

Its a shame you need to wait until sunday, but until then, rest, LOTS and try really hard to find the positive side of you.

Let me know how things go on sunday

Take care x


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Thank you

DH and I had a listen for heartbeats again today and we definately heard and saw a rate of 156, hoping thats ok for a baby. Could only find one, but I understand I am only 11 weeks so am lucky to have found that i suppose.

Thanks again
Sarah x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

you are lucky hearing that hun

Take care x


----------



## sarah30 (Feb 10, 2006)

Hi Guys

Well I have been for my scan and believe it or not they are both in there doing fine !!!!!

There were moving around and kicking each other having a right fight        The scanner couldn't find any reason for the bleed so it looking good thank the lord  

Thanks for all your support over the last few days 
Love Sarah x x


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

I am so pleased for you hun


----------

